
Show HN: Play Final Fantasy On Facebook Live - zachlatta
https://www.facebook.com/finalfantasylive/videos/1345449772214122/
======
zachlatta
Hey all! Built this over the weekend with hshoebridge and mswofford for Ludum
Dare.

Source code is over at [https://github.com/zachlatta/final-fantasy-
live](https://github.com/zachlatta/final-fantasy-live).

There's around a 10 second delay on Facebook's end for any live video. Sorry
for the lag :-(.

Would love to hear any thoughts / comments / criticism.

\- - -

Quick update: Facebook took our main stream offline. Have a new one online at
[https://www.facebook.com/crynix/videos/1151445734967464/](https://www.facebook.com/crynix/videos/1151445734967464/),
but will only be available for the next 4 hours.

~~~
Kiro
Why did they take it offline?

~~~
zachlatta
Not sure, wasn't given a reason :-/. Just got a notification saying that it
was taken down.

------
kespindler
This is amazing!

------
tewlean
Wow, Facebook sure has gotten worse with the login nagging over the years.
Several layers of prompts are trying to break through my ad blocker. It didn't
use to be this bad.

~~~
dang
Would you please stop creating bulk accounts like this? Throwaways are legit
when there's a specific reason for them but doing it routinely undermines the
community and isn't allowed.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20community%20identity...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20community%20identity&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

